# Books



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello 

​
I had a browse in Waterstones for some books. I was looking for some about the beginnings of religious exploration, or spirituality. There wasn't too many but I found

The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle. I'm regretting that one now as it seems more like a self-help guide which wasn't what I was looking for.

and

There is a spiritual solution to every problem by Wayne Dyer. Mmmm - I'm wondering about that one too now .

Oh well, I shall keep looking until I find what I'm looking for

Emma xxx


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Emmalottie  

I started reading The Power of Now - it's quite a good book (IMO) - but can be quite heavy at times and it's certainly not a light read.  As regards  There is a Spiritual Solution to Every Problem (again IMO) - It's BRILLIANT.  It really is - I've passed it on to a couple of people all of whom have enjoyed it and one has bought her own copy and some for her family members also. It's based on the prayer Let me be an instrument of thy peace and builds on that.  I'm not a Christian and non of Wayne Dyers books can be said to have any particular religious bias/persuasion, however they are based on thorough knowledge of many spiritual masters and wise people.  Have a look on You Tube for some of Wayne Dyers presentations - me and DH absolutely love the guy.

Anand xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Anand

Thats great to hear  

Maybe I wasn't on the wrong track afterall  

Thank you - I shall look on the internet

Emma xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Anand  

I am reading The Power of Now. You're right - it is fairly heavy reading but it is meaning so much to me. I've barely started it and already have been able to take some of it 'on board'. I have been feeling unwell in the last few days - physically and mentally - and it has helped already. 

I've realised that rather then trying to find A god (i.e. from a particular religion), I think I'm trying to find MY god - however that may arrive. 

Mmm - I wonder if that made sense to anybody apart from me  

I hope you're all having a nice weekend

Emma


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Emmalottie  

Not sure you'll see this but you never know hey - Great that you've started The Power of Now - stick with it.  I understd entirely what you mean about not wanting to find the God of a partic religion - ultimately I think it's about your own soul and it's development however that may come - and I think anyone who is on this site is facing some major questions about God, whether God exists, where is God , why is this happening to me etc etc.  Personally I think one needs to spend more time with oneself and think, contemplate, meditate - ie do whatever feels right to you.  No one can tell another person what is right for that other person - all we can really say is this is what I've tried and it's helped me.  However that does not rule out the possibility of gaining knowledge through religion, religious scriptures, religious discourse etc as long as (again in my opinion) it doesn't tell you what to think but encourages or aides thinking. I mean look at phrophets like Jesus, the Sikh Gurus, Buddha - all challenged the status quo - they all thought freely - they challenged and spoke out against what they believed to be wrong.  Anyway it's not my intention to offend anyone reading this - just stating my thinking so far on my own journey.

Another good book I've found is Conversations with God Book 1 - by Neale Donald Walsh - easy to read but very thought provoking and made me think about God and my relationship to God in a v. different way.  Talks about a loving God not an angry, thunder and lightning kind of God.

Lots of Love to you 

Anand xxx


----------



## muppett (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi I'm always searching for meaning and direction since my infertilty became apparent. I came across an article on the web by a Dr. Marie Heaney called " Embracing the cross of infertilty" and I found it hit the nail on the head for me, though it is a catholic prespective so it might not be everyones cup of tea. 
Google it and see.


----------

